
When You’re Just Drawn That Way: Who Framed Roger Rabbit? - sohkamyung
http://www.tor.com/2015/11/05/when-youre-just-drawn-that-way-who-framed-roger-rabbit/
======
drzaiusapelord
> Warner Bros fought over virtually every appearance of Bugs Bunny, which is
> why in the Bugs Bunny/Mickey Mouse scenes, Bugs Bunny speaks last—Disney
> finally gave up in exhaustion.

Its weird to hear about Disney being out-negotiated. The Disney of the 1980s
wasn't the juggernaut of today. I can't imagine any WB property outshining a
Disney property now. A year after this release Disney experienced its
"renaissance" with its release of the Little Mermaid and then a string of hits
that are classics today: Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Pocahontas,
etc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Renaissance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Renaissance)

Its also a little depressing to hear that instead of creatives trying to find
ways to make these characters work with each other, there were endless fights
over who gets the last word and such.

>Mae Questel, who had last voiced Betty Boop in 1939

Imagine being called nearly 50 years later to do an old job! Incredible.

~~~
patio11
_Imagine being called nearly 50 years later to do an old job!_

What programmer hasn't had that nightmare?

~~~
csixty4
"The year 10000 is just around the corner, and it says in your files that you
know COBOL." (ref:
[http://haruth.com/Jokes/Jokes12.htm#COBOL](http://haruth.com/Jokes/Jokes12.htm#COBOL)
)

------
mirimir
> The pornography in the original novel [ _Who Censored Roger Rabbit?_ ] also
> had to go ...

I would have appreciated more background on animation for adult audiences.
Some of the early Betty Boop stuff was _extremely_ sexual. And Bugs Bunny was
barely in the closet. As a kid, I loved his drag bits.

I even recall seeing an X-rated version of _Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_.
There's lots of third-party Disney porn now, but that was reportedly done at
night by the Disney team.

~~~
padobson
Walt Disney was extremely puritanical when it came to sex, but his animators
were definitely not.

Much to Disney's dismay, the wrap party for Snow White was orgy-esque.[1]

[1] [http://www.cartoonbrew.com/old-brew/bill-justice-on-the-
snow...](http://www.cartoonbrew.com/old-brew/bill-justice-on-the-snow-white-
wrap-party-2162.html)

------
DiThi
More details about the development of this film can be found in the book "The
Animator's Survival Kit" by Richard Williams, animation director in this film.

~~~
bloodorange
Ah, a classic book indeed. I second the recommendation - even if you aren't
that interested in animation, it helps you see movement with a new
perspective.

~~~
Zikes
I haven't read the book, but here's another product of Disney's that helped me
see movement and animation with a new perspective:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12_basic_principles_of_animati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12_basic_principles_of_animation)

------
mariodiana
> “I’m not bad. I’m just drawn that way.”

What makes this line so funny is that, originally, it was Mae West's line.
Said by Jessica Rabbit, which creates the pun, the line becomes even funnier
than the original.

------
Vivtek
The alternate universe where Tom and Jerry made it in is someplace I could
spend some money...

------
tempodox
Also, I would want a Wizard of Oz animation movie in my collection.

